# woot!



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Wooot i got 25 new cherry shrimp!!!


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

Congratz. What tank are you planning on putting them in?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Theyre in my planted tank but im moving them to a 5g species as soon as i sell my puffer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats 

Any pictures?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Nope they're to good of hiders and i cant get a good close up.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

congrats. you going to breed them? how much did you get them ea?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

awesome! i love shrimp. i think cherries will be almost as cool as ghosts


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

i plan on breeding the cherries. They go for $3 to $4 each here but i traded for these.


----------

